# Greetings from MWP



## MWP (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi all,

My name is Matt McGuire, 

I'm a Los Angeles based composer. Originally a Jazz piainist (and will be for life) I got interested in mostly all types of music after I moved from San Francisco to L.A.

I do a lot of animation work, I also write songs/lyrics, arr/prod, etc...
I've lived in L.A. for over 20 years so it's likely that I've played with
some of you fellow Los Angelians back when I did session work.

I found out about this forum through Thonex, a good friend, and I
believe that we both knew Craig Sharmat (used to play tennis w/ him a fair amount) at the same time before we even knew each other.

Looking forward to this forum.

MWP


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Matt - welcome onboard. Be sure to post some of your music in the members' composition section every now and then


----------



## Jackull (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi MWP,

Hope you have a wonderful experience in this forum, We got a lot of great people here musically & philisophically. Well, sometimes very juicyyy.

welcome,
JACKULL


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Matt,

welcome to VI!

Matt is also an old buddy of mine and a fine musician. I think you all will be impressed with Matt's abilities, if or when he posts some music. Matt also has a wealth of proffesional experience, and so has a lot to offer the forum.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 12, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Matt!

I'm into tennis quite a bit these days, so if you feel like it, we can have a game or two this week. I'm 2,469 miles to the North-East from you, so I'll bring the balls and water...


----------



## Thonex (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Brosky!!!

Matt and I have known each other for 14-15 years. It was love at first site :lol: :lol: . He's a great composer/arranger/player who will be a great asset to this forum. A real pro.

Welcome aboard... and Matt... make this your "home page" on your browser :D .

T


----------



## MWP (Jul 14, 2005)

Funny Theo,
My production company is called MusicWerks Productions, Inc.

hence the MWP... but maybe I should have called it Welcom Matt Prod.
instead - and merely juxtaposed the letters ...WMP

BTW (since I'm on a three letter roll) TKT (there I go again) is very
cool indeed...IMO ':wink:'


Thanks again for the welcome!


MWP


----------

